# Blackberry butter



## pepperhead (Jun 9, 2010)

I make a lot of apple butter and I would like to try the same type of thing but with blackberries. Does anyone have a recipe for blackberry butter? All I can find in a google search is recipes with actual butter. I'm looking for a recipe with the thick, slow-cooked consistency of apple butter.

Thanks.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Food and Wine has a recipe with a blackberry Compote (thick) , it is not "exactly" blackberry butter but comes close, maybe reduce the cornstarch though.....

3/4 orange juice,

2 1/2 tsp cornstarch

1 1/2 cup blackberries

1/2 cup sugar

pinch of cinnamon (optional)

pinch of clove (optional)

Have you googled "Beurre de cassis" ?

I know what you mean about them adding real butter .....its not the same.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Found a recipe here :

http://totalfrance.com/france/forum/viewtopic.php?t=29627

scroll down and you will see it " blackberry butter ".


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

I checked my sources and could not find a recipe specifically for blackberry butter. But there's no reason it wouldn't work. Butters different from jams only in their lower amounts of sugar (about half as much).

Personally, I'd be concerned about the seeds in blackberries. But if that doesn't concern you,

I imagine you can use blackberries the same as grapes. Basically that means removing any stems, crushing the berries, and cooking in their own juice.

Add 1/2 cup sugar to each cup of pulp and cook down, stirring often to prevent sticking and scorching. When it's thick enough to round on a spoon, put it up same as your apple butter---processing in a bwb for 10 minutes at sea level.


----------



## pepperhead (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks for your help.

I will put the blackberries through my juicer to remove the seeds.

Looks like a good crop of berries this year so I will have lots experiment with!!

Will post again to let you know how it turns out.


----------

